# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Multiboxing Tools - ISBoxer Review

## JD

Hey guys, it's JD and today I'll be reviewing the Multiboxing tool called "ISBoxer". I hope you like the review!
The guys over at Lavish Software were generous enough to supply us with a subscription to test out their program. 
Many of us remembers Innerspace as the platform that isxwow, isxwarden and OpenBot ran on. Lavishsoft has changed and is now offering legit tools for multiboxing. 
You can find them on IRC on:
Server: irc.lavishsoft.com
Channel: #isboxer

General Info

Name: ISBoxer
Creators: Lavishsoft
Sofware used: Innerspace
Mod used: ISBoxer
website: Lavish Software 

[BREAK=Features]


Features

 * One click to launch 

Launch your whole team with a single click in the Inner Space menu! 

 * Key broadcasting 

Send one, send all, send to any target window or windows! 

 * Mouse broadcasting 

ISBoxer exclusive feature! See the actual mouse cursor in every window! 

 * KVM Mode 

Control one or more game windows (on the same PC, or another PC) from the current window. Move over Synergy, this KVM's for gaming! 

 * Key Maps 

A variety of types of Actions are available to create your own Hotkeys to do different things, such as enabling special modes, sending keystrokes to one or more windows, and more! 

 * Window Layouts 

Choose a layout for your game windows, including the ability to swap them into a main area when active! Picture-in-Picture or tiling any way you like it, because you are the designer, with our click and drag layout editor! 
ISBoxer exclusive feature! Picture-in-Picture switching speed is instantaneous! 

 * Virtual Files 

ISBoxer exclusive feature! ISBoxer can help you set up separate configuration files per character or account, making it a breeze to keep different settings (lower graphics options, for example) for the characters you usually don't switch to while multiboxing! With EverQuest 1 and World of Warcraft, separate configuration files per character are set up for you via the Quick Setup Wizard. 

 * World of Warcraft Macro management 

ISBoxer works for many games, but some of them we can provide additional features for. ISBoxer makes it easy to manage your macros! There is also integration with the Jamba addon. See the ISBoxer World of Warcraft page for more details on WoW features. 

 * Quick Setup Wizard 

The Quick Setup Wizard, new in ISBoxer 33, can help you get started, regardless of what game you are playing. For World of Warcraft in particular, this wizard can provide you a fully functional multi-boxing configuration in less than 1 minute!
[BREAK=My experience with ISBoxer]

My experience with ISBoxer

I started leveling my characters at level 17 with this software and I really wanted to get everything out of it. I read all the guides and set it all up with the perfect settings, including the Jamba addon. So that took me at least five minutes. Yes, five minutes, that's how easy this software is.

I wanted to try to solo an instance, 4 shamans and one paladin so I went in to RFC and started pulling. It was a bit sloppy at first because I didn't have the right macros set up. (One shaman would be my healer so he needed healing macros) After I had everything set up the real fun started, downed everything in RFC twice and I was on level 18. Now I wanted to do some PVP because it seems like fun and it definitely was. One hitting people and carrying the flag became a lot of fun and also very easy to do.

[BREAK=Pricing and conclusion]

Conclusion

ISBoxer is definitely the best software I've used for multiboxing so far. I can't find anything negative about it so there's not much I can say. This software is freaking perfect so I can totally recommend it.

Pricing

The Pro versions of innerspace are available for personal, non-commercial use at only $10 for 90 days, or $36 for 365 days, for use on up to 5 PCs! Purchasing any of their products also gives you access to all of their other current products!

----------


## Danne206

Great review.

----------


## KingYoshi9

I did not even know that they were still around? I guess the only part of them that was shut down, was the WoW botting section and ISXwow ?

----------


## KuRIoS

you could still bot if u had a working bot, isxwow and some antiwarden.. innerspace is a platform...

----------


## Vcertno

Good review but bit short. Could you add some screenies ?

----------


## blackfang500

Good review, my only question is how would you multibox on PvP? If they killed one of your characters or slowed, froze, etc them, wouldn't they all get separated?

----------


## 7itanium

The only question is... does blizz KNOW that is is legit? lmao

would be a shame to get banned for boxing (which isnt against any rules)

----------


## truekush

i dont like multi-boxing but nice btw.

----------


## Sadchaos

It seems like you didn't really get a feel for ISBoxer. It kind of seems like you just glanced over it and didn't really use it enough to have an real opinion about it. I'm not trying to troll or insult the OP, just my thoughts. Maybe try a 1-60 RAF on 2-4 accounts. That'd be a good test of the software.

----------


## Jibberish

Seems too general... I'd like to actually have a screenshot of the layout, more details about each feature, maybe what features you found more useful than other, etc.

But thanks for showing us the wide variety of multiboxing programs availible  :Big Grin:

----------


## JD

> It seems like you didn't really get a feel for ISBoxer. It kind of seems like you just glanced over it and didn't really use it enough to have an real opinion about it. I'm not trying to troll or insult the OP, just my thoughts. Maybe try a 1-60 RAF on 2-4 accounts. That'd be a good test of the software.


Well, my computer is kinda dieing so I went from easily being able to run ISBoxer to not being able to run it with even one account so that's why I didn't go 1-60 RAF. I'm only level 21 now but I'll buy a new computer soon and run it again. Who knows, maybe I'll come back to this review and add a lot of stuff I found out on higher levels. Also, I really don't have the time to level atm, school is getting harder and I need my own website to be successfull soon  :Wink:

----------


## Ghlave

> The only question is... does blizz KNOW that is is legit? lmao
> 
> would be a shame to get banned for boxing (which isnt against any rules)


Yes Blizzard knows its legit. It is a PLATFORM like windows. The things you get banned for are wowbot and openbot. Running ISXWoW and ISXWarden. Those things are very seperate from Innerspace.

I had several accounts banned over the course of openbot's lifespan, but after that I used IS to multibox my toons up, and that was over a year ago. I still have IS running even today, just for the ability to 'tiny size' the screen on the fly, and my account is just fine.

This has been confirmed, over, and over, and over. Innerspace and ISBoxer != ban.

----------


## Pietje

Short, with little in-depth information, mostly just cheering it up. No, not a very useful review.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Short, with little in-depth information, mostly just cheering it up. No, not a very useful review.


Then what would you like to know about it? its always easy to give criticism, try to give some constructive criticism instead.  :Wink:

----------


## Pale

I use ISBoxer, its amazing compared to keyclone.

Leveled two sets of characters 1-60 with it.

----------


## Evilphtbstrd

ISBoxer is my tool of choice these days for multiboxing , in pvp you just switch to the next screen and isboxer sends your updated leader info , updates your focus macros and follow macros etc etc

it is so much more fluid and adaptable than any other piece of software , the only one that comes close is pwnboxer but even that has a long way to go

----------


## Pietje

> Then what would you like to know about it? its always easy to give criticism, try to give some constructive criticism instead.


Basically, everything there is to know about it. What can it do, what can't it do (and list it, instead of saying that it can do everything), why, when, how much. Try looking at it with the perspective of a player who would want to go dual-boxing and is looking for a program to help him. Would this review help him choose? I don't think it will.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Basically, everything there is to know about it. What can it do, what can't it do (and list it, instead of saying that it can do everything), why, when, how much. Try looking at it with the perspective of a player who would want to go dual-boxing and is looking for a program to help him. Would this review help him choose? I don't think it will.


I think it will, if you look at JD's other review on Keyclone as well, surely JD should have put a link to that in there or merged the articles somehow and put pros and cons up against eachother, but as he said himself, he counted on doing a longer review.

----------


## JD

I might even extend this article if I get the time to run ISBoxer and if I *can* run it on my computer

----------


## LaoArchAngel

They should have a way to give commissions cause I'm definitely going to be using this product thanks to your review.

----------

